# Maximum SD card size in an RNS-E unit?



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Does anyone actually know what is the maximum size SD card that can be used with an RNS-E (2008 in my case)?

The book says 256MB but mine is quite happily working at the moment with a 2GB. :?

I've read lots of posts but there's nothing conclusive; some say that you can't use an SDHC card?

Can you please let me know what you've successfully used?

Many thanks.


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

I have an 07 V6 with rns-e and that takes 2x2gb cards maximum and will not read SDHC cards. The later models I believe are the ones that support up to 2x32gb cards including SDHC.

Hope that helped.

Richard.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

The new firmware versions should support 2x32GB SDHC....Even the older units can be upgraded.


----------



## markludgate (Jul 2, 2011)

My 2007 A4 would only take 2x2gb.

Mark


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

Mule said:


> The new firmware versions should support 2x32GB SDHC....Even the older units can be upgraded.


How?? :?

I know that you can upgrade VW satnavs, but I haven't seen anything for RNS-E. 

TonyZ


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I've got a 32Gb SDHC card in my RNS-E. I think my model number is 8J0 035 193 C. 
D is the latest one.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

The discs that come with the new maps....They should have firmware on them.



TonyZed said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> > The new firmware versions should support 2x32GB SDHC....Even the older units can be upgraded.
> ...


----------



## AkinTTS (Aug 15, 2011)

Mule said:


> The new firmware versions should support 2x32GB SDHC....Even the older units can be upgraded.


Just tell me how cause i bought 4GB X 2 to use but it didn't read.

Now i have 2gb x 2 seems fine and reads fast but would like to have more memmory if possible.


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

nope, you cant upgrade the old models without the media button to the new specs
The hardware is different.

<07 ones can not read SDHC no matter what you do.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for your advice.

I have just tried an 8GB card, first with nearly 8GB of music on it and then with less than 2GB but it didn't work.

I have searched the internet for a non HC type 4GB card, as apparently they do exist, but I couldn't find one.

It looks like having to be two 2GB SD cards.

My next question is, before I order something, do the micro SD cards fitted into an SD adaptor work?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I've got 2 x 4gb non-SDHC cards right here - one is plugged into my laptop right now

I got them back in 2008 for use in our S3 which had the older RNS-E head unit

PM me your address, and I'll send them on


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

I've just received two of these Platimum 4gb SD cards from Amazon ( in a huge envelope!! :? ) and can confirm that they work perfectly.

www.amazon.co.uk/Platinum-177106-Secure ... 300&sr=8-1

I was a bit suspicious as, although they don't say SDHC, I have been caught out before. I have seen them a bit cheaper on Ebay, but felt that if I had a problem it would be easier to return them to Amazon.

TonyZ


----------



## Ricky Holco (Aug 11, 2011)

many thanks for the amazon link
have just ordered 2 as ive spent the last 3 hours wondering why it wont read a 8gb card

im a bit confused as to if you CAN or CANT upgrade the firmwere?????????????????

mines an 08 tsfi

and does anyone know how to eject the sat nav dvd as ive flipped open the screen and pressed eject and nothing happens

cheers on the cards anyway
and lastly anyone know where to buy the updated dvds from????????????? apart from audi


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

You CAN upgrade the firmware but doing so WILL NOT allow SDHC cards to be used. The slot simply cannot read them.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Ricky Holco said:


> and does anyone know how to eject the sat nav dvd as ive flipped open the screen and pressed eject and nothing happens


Apparently Audi send some cars out with the CD eject button disabled.

Vag-Com is required to enable it but if you speak to your Audi garage nicely then I would have thought that they'd do it for you.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

When the car is delivered, it is one of the things the dealer should enable.

It is disabled due to people stealing the maps when car is in transit.



peter-ss said:


> Ricky Holco said:
> 
> 
> > and does anyone know how to eject the sat nav dvd as ive flipped open the screen and pressed eject and nothing happens
> ...


----------



## Ricky Holco (Aug 11, 2011)

hi guys
had a visist to my local audi dealership today to sort out some other problems and asked the question why the dvd wont eject
the mechanic says that when the dvd is programmed into"transport mode" it locks the dvd in to stop anyone pinching them and needs to be unlocked via VAG coding and that if i remind them when they take the car in to repair a leak on the headlight wash they will do it for free

am still a bit confused though

can the early units be updated to read higher sd capacity not sdhc but standard sd

if not again what is the maximum standard sd cards you can use that will work

and if it does need a firmware update where can i get hold of the latest map disc with it on

or does anyone know someone who does it

lastly am a new ttoc club member how do i get the avatar thing to show on my postings


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

Ricky Holco said:


> hi guys
> had a visist to my local audi dealership today to sort out some other problems and asked the question why the dvd wont eject
> the mechanic says that when the dvd is programmed into"transport mode" it locks the dvd in to stop anyone pinching them and needs to be unlocked via VAG coding and that if i remind them when they take the car in to repair a leak on the headlight wash they will do it for free
> 
> ...


TonyZ


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Sorry restarting this old thread but interested to know if anyone has tried an sdxc card in a 2011 my rnse unit to see if it works? 7 day shop prices for 64gb cards starting to look very good!


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Weird one...

When i ordered my TT in May i sat in a new TTS whilst waiting form my sales guy, i was just getting my self used to the TT again. It had the sat nave RNS-E unit that i have specified and for some reason it would not see all of my 32GB card I use in my A5..... Strange one. I have a 32GB and a 16GB card in my A5 at the moment and Ihad hoped they would Go straight into the TT.

I asked the sales guy and he did say they can read upto 32GB high speed cards, but to be honest I freel a little uncertain


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

The size of the card is not the only restriction - numbers of folders and files are limited too. The fact that the unit in the TT could not read all of your card suggests that it read up to the limit of folders/files and no further.

SDXC is a whole different format of SD card, in the same way that SDHC was to SD. Seems that it will be backward compatible with SDHC and SD, but, unless equipment is configured to use SDXC, they will not work.


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Booooo

I Guess i wiill be using the usb stick as well in that case, keep the file structure as flat as poss!

:?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Jace said:


> Booooo
> 
> I Guess i wiill be using the usb stick as well in that case, keep the file structure as flat as poss!
> 
> :?


Is there much difference between using an SD card and a USB stick?


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Anyone know where we can get an official PDF/instruction/specification manual for this unit. Something published by its makers or Audi?

That way I can look these things up.

Cheers


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

talk-torque said:


> The size of the card is not the only restriction - numbers of folders and files are limited too. The fact that the unit in the TT could not read all of your card suggests that it read up to the limit of folders/files and no further.
> 
> SDXC is a whole different format of SD card, in the same way that SDHC was to SD. Seems that it will be backward compatible with SDHC and SD, but, unless equipment is configured to use SDXC, they will not work.


Yup that's how I read it also but then the blurb from 7dayshop goes on about making sure the reader recognises sdhc....must be copy and paste error I guess


----------



## edwardmcardle (Feb 19, 2012)

Apparently the newer models with a media button instead of a tv button can take 2x32gb sd hd. I have a 16gb in mine! Are their limits in filename length because mine automatically skips few songs but don't know why!


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

edwardmcardle said:


> Apparently the newer models with a media button instead of a tv button can take 2x32gb sd hd. I have a 16gb in mine! Are their limits in filename length because mine automatically skips few songs but don't know why!


Mine does this too! No idea why


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I use a 16 gb in mine, without any problems whatsoever


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

Earlier units (recognised by having a CD/TV button) can only use SD cards not SDHC so, since 4GB is the largest card supported by the SD standard, 4GB SD cards are the largest you can use. You cannot use 4GB (or smaller) SDHC cards. Firmware upgrades will not remove this limitation.

Later units (recognised by having a MEDIA button) can use SD and SDHC cards. I believe 32GB SDHC is the largest size. I also seem to remember that there is a limit to the number of files/folders that RNS-E can utilise... hopefully someone will be along soon who knows/remembers more than I do about this...?


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

edwardmcardle said:


> Apparently the newer models with a media button instead of a tv button can take 2x32gb sd hd. I have a 16gb in mine! Are their limits in filename length because mine automatically skips few songs but don't know why!


From the manual for the older model:

_"The file/folder name must not exceed a maximum of 64 characters in length. Files with longer file/folder names are not played."_

Guessing this holds for the newer model.


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

OK - the file limitation is 512 objects per card.

By object, I mean a folder, MP3 file or M3U file. So:-

\Blink 182\Anthem\1 - a song.mp3

is 3 objects.

The 512 object limitation is, I'm sure valid for the older RNS-E units... and I haven't got a newer unit to test  - unless someone wants to buy me one!


----------



## BigAardvaark (Mar 5, 2012)

That particular object limit can only be on the pre-2010 and not the "PU/Media" models, I have close to 30gb of MP3s on a 32gb card, 2947 files across 212 folders and haven't found anything (bar the below example) missing yet in the 3 or so months I've been using it  Got another 32gb card to fill now!

The main thing to watch out for is your path lengths. I think that's still limited to 64 characters. I had to fix a couple of paths that DID go missing on the RNS, one example was "x:\Manic Street Preachers - Lipstick Traces a Secret History of MSP - CD1" had to be renamed to "x:\MSP - Lipstick Traces a Secret History of MSP - CD1". Works fine now.

Also, take a look at this - http://sourceforge.net/projects/rnse-mp3-mgr/ I don't use it personally but might help some folk?


----------



## MrNPG (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi folks,

Trying to get my head around these SD card limits!

I've just filled up a 2GB SD card with 24 CD albums. However, my RNS-E unit is only able to display the first 16 albums, 8 are missing.

According to the manual, it states that you can have a maximum of 400 files, with a max of 255 directories, with a max of 8 directory levels.

I'm no expert when it comes to mp3 files, so how does this work? I would've thought that as I have 24 folders on my card, and each folder contains, on average, 14 files (songs) then I have a total of about 336 files, which is below the max amount of 400 allowed. What am I missing here?

Cheers.


----------



## MrNPG (Jun 30, 2012)

OK, playing around a bit more, I can now see why my RNS-E unit thinks I have more than 400 files on the card, it's because if I select any of the folders (albums) and go into it, each track is listed TWICE, once with the track number like 01 and then again with the track number like .-01 (however I cannot actually select this second track to play).

So, although each track is only actually on the card once, and only one is playable, it displays there being two versions of each track, hence it is doubling the amount of files that is on the card and taking the total over 400.

Any ideas how I can rectify this? If I put the SD card in my computer, then it just shows the correct number of tracks in each folder, no duplicated listings.

Cheers.


----------



## BigAardvaark (Mar 5, 2012)

Keep the folders clean and check to see if there's a playlist (usually m3u or similar) in there, they can play havoc if they're poorly created.

On my older RNS's, I had a pair of 4gb SD cards in, filled to the brim, no issues. Like I say, keep it simple, single folders with the contents of each album in and you should be good. Try the free utility I linked to above, might be helpful?


----------



## MrNPG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks BigAardvaark.

I think I have kept the folders simple, just one album per folder. I imported the CD's using iTunes on my Mac, as mp3's and then just copied each folder onto the SD card. The folders all look fine when viewing them on my Mac, just each track appearing once.

Not sure how I check to see if there is an m3u playlist?

I presume that application that you have linked to is for Windows only? I use a Mac.


----------



## BigAardvaark (Mar 5, 2012)

Can't help you much there, I live in an Apple free household ;-)


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sorry, going to be really annoying and revive this thread......Does anyone know why the 2GB non HC SD cards I bought and ensured that I put MP3 files on wont be recognised by my 2007 RNS-E unit? I'm close to just pulling the thing out and replacing it! All it says is "reading" but then doesnt load anything ;( someone please help

J
xx


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Lollypop86 said:


> Sorry, going to be really annoying and revive this thread......Does anyone know why the 2GB non HC SD cards I bought and ensured that I put MP3 files on wont be recognised by my 2007 RNS-E unit? I'm close to just pulling the thing out and replacing it! All it says is "reading" but then doesnt load anything ;( someone please help
> 
> J
> xx


I have used 2GB & 4GB non SDHC card in my RNS-E without any issues. I can only think that you have suspect cards so would be worh trying some other cards and only putting a small amout of music on it. It might be also worth reformatting them and making sure that they are formatted using the correct format (FAT?)


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Dino_Donis said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, going to be really annoying and revive this thread......Does anyone know why the 2GB non HC SD cards I bought and ensured that I put MP3 files on wont be recognised by my 2007 RNS-E unit? I'm close to just pulling the thing out and replacing it! All it says is "reading" but then doesnt load anything ;( someone please help
> ...


I'll just borrow yours lol

J
xx


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

> I'll just borrow yours lol


Or, if you happen to be anywhere near Horsham I have a known good working card we can test with.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Lollypop86 said:


> Dino_Donis said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


I have some spares as I upgraded my RNS-E to the later version as I wanted to use SDHC cards (32GB) to keep all my tunes on...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

pcbbc said:


> > I'll just borrow yours lol
> 
> 
> Or, if you happen to be anywhere near Horsham I have a known good working card we can test with.


I'm near reading so your not that far only the other side of guildford.....happy to pop over and test if possible? for now I've gone old school and purchased my first CD in about 10 years lol it was either that or throw something at it lol

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Dino_Donis said:


> I have some spares as I upgraded my RNS-E to the later version as I wanted to use SDHC cards (32GB) to keep all my tunes on...


road trip for me then ha ha

J
xx


----------

